# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Old Home Place Break in G?

## NHA2005

Does anyone have a good (beginner/intermediate) break for this tune?

Many thanks

----------


## Geiss

Would one in B flat help?

----------


## NHA2005

Thanks friend but I've got that one!

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Thanks friend but I've got that one!


Drop it down three frets. Seriously. If you run out of string, move down a string and find the note using the 7th fret as the nut.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here's one that I wrote for a student not too long ago.  Not really beginner level, but maybe you can steal a few ideas.

----------

Elb2000, 

Martin, 

masa618

----------


## wsugai

> Here's one that I wrote for a student not too long ago.  Not really beginner level, but maybe you can steal a few ideas.


Any chance you could post or send me a rough audio clip for this?

----------


## wsugai

> Would one in B flat help?


I'd like to see it, if you could post or send. Thanks!

----------


## Rick Albertson

Thanks for posting your transcription, Jordan!

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

You're welcome, Rick.  Hope you're doing well.




> Any chance you could post or send me a rough audio clip for this?


The Old Homeplace_0.mp3

----------


## wsugai

Thank you for posting the clip --very helpful! I'm fine with notes, terrible with rhythm, so having the clip really makes it happen. -Wayne

----------


## Uncle Brad

Jordan,

This great and very helpful.

Thank you!!

----------

